# How well do they REALLY work?



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi all, I'd really appreciate an answer from anyone who has experience with antidepressants for IBS-C.My GP has been pressing me to begin Cipralex and claims it helped her other patients with IBS after about 2 months of gradually working up to 10 mgs. I've been hesitant up till now trying different treatments but now I'm really desperate and am considering giving it a try soon.My questions are: 1) What outcome on my IBS can I realistically expect from antidepressants as far as improvement for: nausea, bloating, gas, constipation and will I be able to eat once again as a normal person (today I live on oatmeal, cooked vegetables and eggs)???2) Also how much is it possible for those symptoms to improve as far as percentages? 3) How long must one continue taking the meds to maintain results? All our lives?!Thank you in advance for any response!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the clinical trial I was in http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1285186...Pubmed_RVDocSum they had pretty good results with that particular antidepressant even with a high placebo rate. Particularly when they made sure people were getting a high enough blood concentration to be working were checked for. It is hard to know if 60% is better then 47% statistically. Unfortunately you see that a lot with IBS. Just the hope the drug will work sometimes makes people better even if they are just getting a sugar pill.When they work people range in how well, but some people basically are normal on them. The main effects tend to be on pain and discomfort (and sometimes bloating is the abdominal wall pushing out to take pressure off the intestines. However they also effect stool consistency. The problem with these meds is the same for all things they are used to treat. Finding the right med for the right person. Sometimes you have to try more than one, and it takes a couple of weeks to a couple of months per test to see if it helps.If the IBS stays bad your whole life you may be on the meds for the long term. However IBS can go into remission so it might be wise to come off them every so often (which can be a pain as some you really have to taper off to avoid side effects from the dropping dose) to see if you really still need them.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks!Do you know what the long-term side effects may be? My doctor said the only side effect that persists for the duration of the treatment is lowered libido.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

So am I right in thinking - you're going onto anti-d's for IBS and not depression. I've been educated since coming on this board cos I'd never heard of such a thing.I'm on 30mg mitrazapene an SSRI derivative for chronic depression - so I suppose I could say in general terms, watch out for side-effects in the first couple of weeks - you may get nausea, diziness, dry mouth and weight alterations - but then again, you may be lucky and be fine. As Kath says - be careful about tapering off. Once you get used to them, I should think at 10mg, you should be fine.I'm well and happy and have been now for 3 years on my anti-d's - my only side-effect long-term has been weight gain - I have a constant appetite so have to watch that, but for good mental health - I'm pragmatic about that.Good luck - you must be desperate - it seems an odd thing to take anti-d's for IBS but as I say, I'm being educated here and I believe that they work well.Sue


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. SueCan you tell me please if mirtazapine can make you feel light headed and dizzy especially when you stand from sitting. I see you take it and was hoping you could help. I started on 15mg 5 weeks ago and now have been taking 30mg for the last 2 weeks, it has only been the last week i have been feeling like this. any advice appreciated.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Sue,Yes, I know it sounds strange to take them for IBS, however there is alot of research backing it and that's all my doctor will prescribe for my IBS, so if all else fails, and much already has, I'd rather take them than continue this IBS nightmare. About the weight gain side effect, if all goes well and the antidepressant allows me to revert to eating like a normal person (not only tiny portions of cooked veggies all day long), I've a lot to compensate for and I'll probably eat like there's no tomorrow in any case!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh no, I'm not questioning the prescription of anti'ds for IBS symptoms - its something I've been "educated" in since joining this board. You sound like a pragmatic, sensible bod so I wish you well - yes, I'm sure its all about weighing up the pros and cons. Nothing is ideal when managing a chronic illness, be it mental, physical or a combination of the two - but its trying to get a balance that lets you get on with your life isn't it.Good luck - do keep in touch, let us know how you go on.Sue


----------

